# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mendime mbi Naimin nga prof. Kostaq Cipo, botuar më 1936

## Askusho

*LULET E VERËS*
*(Mendime mbi Naimin nga prof. Kostaq Cipo, botuar më 1936)*


*Naimi*
Është më i madhi nga të gjithë ne dhe i pari apostull i shqiptarisë e i vllazërise s'onë. Nuk ka shpëtim shqiptari, në qoftë se nuk shtije në punë frymën me të cilën është veshur fjala e Naimit. Sa herë që hap e këndoj "Lulet e Verës", Naimin e gjej në valle, dhe këtë valle e heqin me radhë apostulli, poeti, filosofi, bektashiu, panteisti, atdhetari. N'ato pak fletë nunoset një shpirt i math, i vetmi ndofta që ka pasë forcën e karakterit të mbyti bishën që fle e zgjohet në shpirtin e njeriut. 
Të marish udhën drejt për t'u nunosur, është një punë e rëndë, se kërkon mundim të math: kërkon të besh fli një copë nga jeta e shkuar, të lesh shkallën më poshtë e të njitesh një shkallë e lart. Të veç e të zesh nun, i tregon njeriut rrugën që të shpie lajmëtarin e së vërtetës.
E vërteta e gjallë lind me dhembje e me shpresë, zbulohet me përparimin e mbrendëshëm të njeriut. Naimi i ka kryer të gjitha këto lutje e pastrime me durimin e një asketiu, dhe tue i u qasë më e më së vërtetës, është bërë një krua i gjallë ku të gjithë ne, po deshëm, munt t'unjemi e të pijmë e të përtërihemi shpirtërisht. Veçse, që të marrish dorë te Naimi, duhet më parë të mësosh vehten me një dishiplinë të fortë duke i vën fre duhisë së epsheve; shkurt, duhet të njohish vetvehten. Fjala e Naimit s'është pa grat, se është fjala e një burri që mundohet të përmirësojë shqiptarin me një gojë t'ëmblë. Ndofta mbrenda zjen, po ky zjarr nuk e shtrëngon të vërviti mendime e të lëshojë vetima si pas mënyrës së profetëve t'Israelit.
Po vetëm fjalë paska shkrimtari i yn? Poh, se nga fjala kalohet në punë, se fjala e poetit përfshin dëshirat e drejta të një populli që peshon nën zgjedhë, se ndize ushtarin me fjalë, e do të shikosh që ky zjarr do t'ja mbajë të ngrohtë zemrën kur të bjerë në luftë.
Për një kristian, fjala NUN, ka kuptimin Autokritikë, apo rëfimi haptazi para besimtarëve të tjerë, në Kishë, për atë çka ka menduar dhe si ka vepruar. Shprehja nun nga ku ka ardhur dhe fjala nunosje është shprehja që u kopiua nga Komunistat Rusë për të justifikuar formën e autokritikës së hapur para partisë. 
*Poeti*
Është poet popullor, se di t'i flasi popullit me një të folë shtëpijake. Të tjerë mund të mbyllen në kullën e fildisht, Naimi, jam i sigurt, do të mërzitesh për vdekje, sikur të ndodhesh mbrenda ndonjëherë. Zana e tij këndon në fushë të hapët, dhe është e larë nga çdo hypokrisi, ndonse ia tha këngës kur priste e qepte ky ves. Të vijmë në vlerën e vepravet! Jo gjithë sa shkruan njeriu mbetet më këmbë për jetë. Ka vepra që thërmohen me një të rënët'armës së kritikut, po ka dhe asosh, së cilave s'ka se ç'u bën furija e motit. Pjella e Naimit natyrisht, nuk është këngë e gjithë, veç se n'ato pak vise ku fryn flladi i poezisë, aty ku stolia e parverës do të qëndrojë e njomë ngahera.
Po vjershat e Naimit çalojnë, kemi thënë. Poh, shqepojnë vende vende. Mirpo kjo veshje e jashtme e pakrehur mirë s'e shuan dot dritën e poezisë. Fjala vjen, atje ku thot: Syri yt mos u venitë/ Si hëna u përtëritë.
Ndonse vargu nuk është prere mirë, drita e syrit të çupës nuk venitet. Që ta kuptojmë mirë këtë punë, të hidhemi në një lëmë tjetër. T'a zemë se kemi përpara syve një affresko të Giotto-s dhe se një artist, që gjendet aty afër, po na tregon gabimet e shpërpjestimet e pëlhurës. Po pse ahere, thomi ne me vetvehten, e mbajnë bota këtë veprë artistikisht të mbaruar kur paska këto të meta? Mos do të thot që pëlhura e Giotto-s ka vlerë vetëm si një gjë e vjetër, si një gjë që ka lidhje e mardhëneje me kohën e ahershme? Jo. Kjo s'është fjalë me vend. Sepse po të çmohesh vlera e një vepre vetëm nga përsosmija e trajtës, ahere duhej që të gjithë ata që kanë sosur një Akademi të Arteve të Bukura n'Europë, dhe që janë në gjendje të piksojnë një pëlhurë pa gabime prospektive, të jenë më të mëdhej nga Giotto dhe, lumthi ne, kryeveprat e artit do t'i kishim me shumicë. Them prap, të qe veshja teknike kulmi i artit, ahere përsosmija më e madhe e këtij do të gjendesh në veprën e një maqine fotografike, dhe fotografia do të zinte rradhën e parë, përpara së cilës çdo kryevpër e njeriut do të dukesh e zbehtë. Poet popullor, shtiu në punë vjershën për të përhapë diturin e miqsin ndërmjet nesh dhe ky është shkaku kryesor që në veprat e tij nuk shikojmë aq fytyrën e zanës se sa predikimin e Fjalës. Dhe po të peshohet puna e tij nga kjo faqe, gjykimi del më i drejtë.
*Apostulli*
Lëçiti fjalën e dashurisë, dhe mbushi zemrat tona me shpresë. Foli me gjuhë të popullit ashtu si u ka hije apostujvet. Ajo kohë lypte që shqiptari veç shqip të shkruante, se vetëm në gjuhë të nënës mësimi jipet i ngroht dhe shërben më mirë për të lëruar propagandën që do të bëhej për lirin e Shqipërisë... Mësimi i tij s'ka pedanteri akademike, dhe mendimi që formojmë, si mbarojmë së kënduari cilëndo vepër është ky: Naimi nuk u gjunjëzua përpara veprës së vet sikurse bëjnë një palë, as që u a dhenka botës për adhurim. A e di se çdo me thënë të shkruajsh në kohë të robërisë, kur kish marrë tatpjetën shqiptari, kur po vdiresh e po bashtardohesh gjuha? Të rrojsh në një klime të tillë psikollogjike, e të kesh besim të math n'agimin e lirisë, kjo punë e rrethon ballin e Naimit me kurorën e dritës s'apostujvet. Kur ne sot, me të mirat e lirisë mbi buzë të krahut, nga shkaku i disa rethanave, na kap zymbeni, hopeee hope na mbyt pesimisma, Atë kurr nuk e lëshoi zemra se çe vall do të agonte ajo ditë e dëshëruar. Apostujt, në misionin e tyre të shenjtë, nuk dëshpërohen. Me fuqinë magjike të fjalës sheshojnë kodra, fitojnë zemra, ja dalin punës nd'anë... Apostulli shqiptar punoi e vojti për vehte, për shokët, për gjithë njerzin. Ardhi në këtë botë duke mbjellë kudo dashuri...
*Çështje Gjuhe*
Naimi shkroi n'atë gjuhë që dinte, kurse ne, na gënjen mendja kot, se shkruajmë në një gjuhë letrare të kulluar. Ne thënçim që gjuha e jonë nuk është ngritë ende në rradhën e gjuhëvet letrare, nuk është turp. Po pas njëzet e dy vjeç pune se pa prerë rreth shqipes, të mos kemi mundur deri më sot të davaritim shumicën e dyshimevet gramatikore e syntaktike, hë, ky është turp i math. E këto dyshime nuk do të zhduken, deri sa mos mbledhet e gjithë goja e popullit, e mos të sqyrtohet imtë nga një komisi filologësh në gji të Ministrisë s'Arsimit. E si të kryhet kjo punë, vetëm ahere mundt të systemohet një gjuhë e vetme për të gjithë Shqipërinë. Po kur t'ja arrijmë kësaj dite, mos do t'a humbasi vlerën dhialekti? Aspak. Dhialekti është gjuha që flet populli e kjo, duke u folë për ditë, merr faqe të ndryshme dhe kështu nuk e le gjuhën letrare të ngurroset për jetë n'ato forma në të cilat u pa e nevojshme të vihet prej filologëvet. Po n'anë tjetër edhe gjuha letrare vepron mbi dhialektin duke u vënë fre, disi, ndryshimevet fonetike, morfologjike, syntaktike e leksike që pëson ky për ditë. Gjuha që flet populli ka forcë të madhe: fjalët e huaja, që hynë prej kohësh në fjalorin tonë, gjuha diti t'i ndryshojë e t'i bëjë pas vehtes... Nuk më besohet se një gjuhë mund të bashtardhohet vetëm se ka shtije në përdorim, nga nevoja, një pakicë fjalësh që s'janë tonat. Lëngata e vërtetë të kërkohet gjetkë; të kërkohet në të lidhunit të mendimevet, larg frymës së natyrës së shqipes. Leopardi thot: "una lingua e barbara quando si allontana non dalle frasi e parole, ma dal carattere e dal'indole sua". (Një gjuhë bëhet barbare atëherë kur largohet jo nga frazat e fjalët, por nga karakteri e natyra e saj).
Të vijmë prap në themën tonë. Naimi shkroi bukur, shkroi aq bukur sa ne na merr malli sot të shkruajmë një shqipe si atë të këngëtarit të Qerbelasë.
*Bektashisma*
Të gjitha këto fe që dijnë t'a bëjnë njeri të mirë, s'ka kush të ngrihet e të thotë se s'janë të mira. Kush mburret me fen e vet duke e mbajtur këtë si më të mirën e së gjithave, duhet pik së pari ay veht të jetë më i miri i të gjithëve, ndryshe vjen një ditë që puna përgënjeshtron fjalën. Kjo fe, ndonse është një degë e Islamismës, megjithatë ke një fisionomi të vehten. Medje, në shumë pika dogmatike, largohet nga burimi. Duke studiuar dy këngët mystike "Besojmë" dhe "Perendia" gjejmë në to gjurma nga Buddisma, Hebraisma, Krishterimi, Islamisma dhe sidomos nga fet e fshehta t'Orientit. Bektashisma, në punë dogmatike, rreh gjithmonë që shkrola të mos mbyti frymën...
Feja është si një prismë që duhet kqyrë nga të gjitha faqet. Nga çdo anë që t'a kthesh bektashismën, qoftë edhe të mbuluar me napën e alegorisë së Naimit, është një fe që ka bërë e do të bëjë gjithnjë dishepuj, sepse:1) Ka elementin moral që duhet të jetë në krye të çdo feje, 2) I mblaton njeriut shpresë, ngushullimin , mbështetje, 3) Nuk kundërshton aspak përparimin e shkencës, 4) Pajtiset plotësisht me nevojat e shoqërisë e të shtetit.
*Pantheisma*
...Për pantheistin Gjithësija është një Tempull madhështor ku luhat fryma e Perëndisë. Meshtari i kësaj Faltoreje është vetë njeriu, se vetëm ky di t'i ndreqi telat e qithares për t'i kënduar këngë shpirtit të Gjithësisë. Po shpirti i njeriut ç'është vallë? Një copë nga shpirti i math i botës, një shkëndijë prej frymës hyjnore, një monedhë e pavdirme...
Pantheisti, nga do që t'i rutullojë sytë, çdo gjë që të përkëdheli, e di që gjindet në prani të Fuqimadhit. Në syt'ë tij njeriu është krijesa më e hyjnishme.
Kërkonja gjetkë t'a gjejë/ Zotn'e math e të vërtetë/ Ajy qenkej ndaj meje/ E paskësha un vetë!
Me pantheismen sgjidhet, më duket, edhe enigma që ndan njerin nga gjithësia. Ja se ç'thonë pantheistët :  Do të vijë një ditë që do t'a lëmë këtë botë, po ç'ka të keqe kjo punë ? A nuk jemi ne pjestarë të një gjithësije, po çfarë gjëje nuk humbet ? Do të vijë një ditë që do të ndahemi nga miq e dashamirë, po jeta, duke shkuar nga njëri te tjetri, do të vijojë gjithnjë si përpara. 
Është pikërisht sikur t'i thoshim një zonje që ka humbur vargun me flori : " Mos u dëshpëro, mos zonje, se vargu nuk ka humbur, por ka shkuar dorë më dorë "...
Gjithësija e dukëshme qenka një trajtë e paqëndrushme e shpirtit të botës... 
*Moshat* 
S'dij në i ka vënë re njeri. Kur këndojmë "Lulet e Verës", theoria e katër moshavet të jetës, s'ka më të fshehur për ne. Vërtet se mosha e njomë nuk gjendet këtu mbrenda, po të tjerat janë. Është për shembull mosha e djalit njëzet vjeçar me shkëndijën e dashurisë në zemër, me këngën në buzë :
_Do të shkrihem
Të venitem
Si kandili kur s'ka vaj
_Tashti vjen mosha e burrit të pjekur, në vluk të fuqisë së gjykimit, që rreh të gjejë shkakun e çdo gjëje dhe e mbyt sqeptiqisma: _Po vallë ku vanë?/ Për jetë u mërguan?/ A po u ndryshuan?
_- - - - - - - - - - -- - -
_Po shpirti që s'vdes/ S'ka mbrëmje mëngjes/ Ku ka fluturuar?
_Ky krimbi i dyshimit bren edhe një poet të math italian, Leopardin. "Di-mmi ove tende, "Thuame ku synon.... questo vagar mio breve? kjo endja im'e shkurtër ?Che fa l'aria infinita, që bën hapësirën të pamatë, e quel profondo infinito, seren? dhe pafund kthjelltësinë?Che vuol dire questa solitudine?.. Ç'kuptim ka kjo vetmi? e immensa?" pafund?"
*Atdhetari*
Është atdhetar. Nuk e shoh të nevojshme t'i shtoj kësaj fjale nonjë epitet, sepse, kur është shumë e madhe cilësia e një burri, mbiemri është kallp. Miqtë e tij janë të gjithë ata që punojnë me drejtësi për të mirën e Shqipërisë, të gjithë ata që kanë mbështetur shpresën në djalërinë tonë, që nuk duhet vetëm të gatitet për të nesërmen, po duhet, që sot, të ulet në kuvendin e burrave ku bisedohen e rrihen probleme që kanë lidhje të ngushtë me fatin e atdheut... Për këto shërbime që i ka sjellë gjuhës, kombësisë, vëllazërisë, Naimi është i nderuar, të cilit i puth dorën dhe në mësimet e të cilit e ndiej veten time njeri e shqiptar." 

*Botohet me pak shkurtime* 
Prof. Kostaq Cipo (1892-1952) është ndër pionerët e studimeve të mirëfillta naimiane.
I njohur si gjuhëtar i shquar dhe personalitet i shkollës shqipe, prof. Cipo, u mor herë pas here edhe me kritikë letrare, duke i kushtuar Naimit disa nga faqet më të bukura e më të goditura të gjykimeve të veta ideoestetike


*Përgatiti për botim Hiqmet Meçaj
(Botuar në Gazeta e Athinës, nëntor 2006)*

----------

